# Traditions...



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I was thinking this morning that we have some many people in the Cafe from different parts of the world that it would be cool to hear what your *Christmas or Hanukkah* time tradition is. I would be interested to hear what that tradition (if any) differences are in other countries. Such as, I have never been to Greece during Christmas time and have always wondered what it is like there at Christmas time.

Feel free to post your *Christmas or Hanukkah* family tradition here.

Our family meets every year at my Thea's (aunt's) house for lamb which is prepared Greek style, Pastichio, and dessert and Greek coffee. After we watch the children open their presents.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Well I just saw that and I wonder how I missed it ... 

I will come back with traditions... I was preparing something anyway...

So you eat the lamb Nicko and not the stuffed turkey... In Arcadia they do so yes! They refuse to adopt "western habbits" as they say 

Nicko, shall I post the tradition of new Years Pie that is hidding the secret golden coin that brings luck and it's compleetely anti-Evil or we 'd better leave that for next week?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Latki,Latki,Latki...

I made so many latki last Sunday I had to post that my arm was sore.

With my family for Hanukah,We eat "LATKIS" And mostly smoked fish and dairy. Oh yeah, Lots of bagels and bialys.

This Year we celebrated at my home,I had a fire going and the children chased Molly (our dog) all through the house.

The best part for me on Hanukah is the warm feeling of family.

We played Dreidel for ever it seemed.

We light the menorah and say our pray and hug and kiss eachother.

Now, for my wifes family ( I jewish and she Catholic)My tradition is hiding in the kitchen all day long preparing the feast of Chritmas day. I have my music,My wine and my stove.

One year my father in law (who wears santas hat and gives out the gifts from under the tree) passed santas hat to me. I smiled and put it on. You know the eyes of the children sparkled,excitment was on there face. I decided before i went on "stage" as santa claus we should all hold hands,close our eyes and thank the Lord (which ever one you believe) That we are together.

So now my father in law sits in the big easy chair and I transform myself from Hanukah harry to Santa claus
cc


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Cheers for the Latkis! We do the same... the kids get in the kitchen and have a role in making them. Somebody grates, somebody mixes and somebody helps the old man with frying. The latest 'traditional' addition is that we must watch "A Rugrat's Hanukkah' on the first night. Mandatory!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

_....which happens to be my birthday._

Ham with pineapple and cloves
"Orange" potatoes
Asparagus with cheese sauce
Fresh bread [surprise!]

And CHOCOLATE cake.


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Cubans have 'el chivo' which is roast suckling pig firstly marinaded with bitter oranges. This is their Christmas special food. mind you they have it on every other occasion that they can think of too. . . Well except for Jewish Cubans I imagine 

What the Spanish depends on where you are. In most of Spain the big meal is Christmas Eve, where you have a massive table of canapes, cold meat, cheese, cooked prawns and lots of cava. Then you start the proper food!! Christmas Day you start all over again with other family. And for Catalans the most important day is St Stephens on the 26, where, yep you've guessed it, you get a whole load of family round to eat. Their traditional present giving is the 6th January - the Kings day. You have to eat a special sponge cake which contains a gold coin, a small statue of one the kings and a bean. The person who bites on the gold coin will be fortunate with moneyfor the next year, whoever gets the king is the King of party and if you bite the bean you pay for the cake!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My scraped knuckles attest to my reverence for crispy latkes! (Or LATKIS  However you spell it, they're great!) Since we don't have kids, we don't do much of the games or presents. But I do remember to renew my membership to an organization which promotes religious freedom and tolerance, a cornerstone of the meaning of Chanukah. We'll be eating dinner on December 25 at my brother's house in Florida; the only restaurants open would be Chinese near where he lives, so he and his wife make a lovely dinner. For New Year's I make something yummy for my husband and me. Last year it was roast goose. Maybe this year it'll be prime ribs of beef, followed by some mellow drinks by the fire.... (fade to black!).


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Save the fat for more latkes, Mezz.

:lips:


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

---Every year before Church on Christmas eve we order pizza and watch The Grinch (the cartoon)  :bounce:  ---april---


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I am that way also, for Thanksgiving as well. I'm always asked if I need or want help. No. I am in another world. Just me and my kitchen


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Time for the great holiday tradition of driving long distances --- in my case, Wyoming to Missouri.

Hope all that are traveling or have folks traveling to them have a safe and uneventful trip. Merry Christmas to All!!!


----------

